# Vaping Etiquette: What Actual Vapers Say



## Alex (2/3/15)

*Vaping Etiquette: What Actual Vapers Say*
02 March

infographic
by: James Dunworth

E-Cigarette Etiquette

Last month we surveyed over 1000 readers to find what the consensus is on how vapers should behave (see The Ten Rules of Vaping Etiquette for the original post).

There are three reasons we did this:

Vaping Etiquette is contentious, often triggering disagreement online (especially on Reddit!)
Non-vapers feel happy to produce infographics telling us how we should behave – but surely it is a matter for the community to decide!
Extreme examples of vaper behaviour have been publicised, giving us all a bad name, despite the fact the majority of us are polite. We hoped to prove that with this survey!

To make it easy to digest the information, we put the responses into an infographic."







*What else do vapers think is important?*
We asked what else should be included in vaper’s etiquette – and over 500 people replied. As obviously we can’t include them all in here, I’ve pulled out some of the key themes.


Don’t be a vape snob, and don’t make fun of other vapers’ equipment (Tweet this). (Lots of comments on this topic!)
Don’t leave your vaping equipment unattended, especially around children or pets (Tweet this).
Ask first before vaping, especially in cars or other people’s houses (Tweet this).
Respect vapers, smokers and non-smokers alike (Tweet this).
Always ask before using someone else’s equipment (Tweet this).
Be considerate, and use common sense!
*Finally*
Once again, thank you to so much to everyone who took part in the survey (and congratulations to the winners, who were announced in the previous etiquette post.) And next time someone accuses vapers of being rude, perhaps considering showing them this infographic!

_If you found this post useful, please consider sharing this post using one of the share buttons below. _

_Thank you



_

- See more at: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...cigarette-etiquette.html#sthash.6tbyn8OZ.dpuf

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

